

Multiple Account Sign in Works in Gmail - x0ner

All gmail tabs on multiple accounts can now be within one single browser.
======
metachris
Hasn't it been like that for a long time now? I've been using multiple gmail
accounts in one browser for a while.

~~~
technogeek00
Yes it has been active for a little over a year I believe, at least thats as
far back as I have been using it.

